# 100 pigeons or so in Los Angeles



## jdmcg (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi -

I recently purchased a property and the former owner keeps pigeons. There is an open coop in the backyard with about 100 pigeons or so. Some seem to come and go, and others seem to stay in the coop. He has had this flock of pigeons for probably 10 years or so.

Unfortunately when he moves he cannot take all of the pigeons with him. I am at a loss of what to do, and I am wondering if there is a resource for rescuing this many pigeons at once?

I will monitor this posting for info (afraid of spam). Thanks in advance for any help or advice.

John


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hello,
there probably is not any ONE rescue that can take in that many. There might be several people/rescues that might....

The pigeons would have to be contained, some info gave on their over all condition, age,sex, and it would help if shipping (at others/adopters expense) was made possible.

-Hilly


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

in the meantime, if you are the caretaker now, best to get you alot of fake eggs or dummy eggs and replace the ones that they have so no more hatching goes on. or you can boil the eggs and replace them back to the pairs....but you will have to learn to candle them to see how far along they are. Iam just guessing you may feel uncomfortable taking away eggs that are about to hatch or are fully developed chicks inside...can the former owner give you any info on when any one has layed eggs? that would be the first thing to do. then find out what breed they are and see if a club or something is in your area.


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

got any idea what kinda pigeon are they? and if not can you post a picture? some of us here might help to take some out...


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Unless… you consider becoming pigeon fancier and help these birds going on with their lives. That is how I started, buying property with pigeons.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

John called me today and left a message. I did call back, but we haven't actually spoken yet. I also replied to a post of his on the Manhattan Bird Club list. Hopefully John and I can talk in the next few days and figure this out.

Glad to see you here, John. You being on Pigeon-Talk will make it easier for both of us!

I'm pretty sure my friend, Bart, in Norco can take all these birds and find them homes, but you will have to do a lot of the catching and transporting as I am overwhelmed right now with birds and animals. We'll make it happen somehow.

Terry


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Terry....I cannot take any here (for reasons you know only too well!) but I may be able to help trap, box and drive them to their new homes if the timing is flexible! I will monitor this post or you can PM or e-mail me if/when it gets to that point.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Sandiego and Kippermom! I still haven't been able to speak with John, but will try to do that tomorrow. It has been INSANE here in So Cal with birds and mostly pigeons recently.

Bart can actually take all these birds to care for until homes can be found. I will have to try and find some donation money for him for food, but I'm pretty sure if the birds can be caught and transported to him then we have this one covered.

Terry


----------



## gogo45 (Dec 21, 2008)

*hello*

hello any birds i will help buy buying them


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2004)

*Help with pigeons*

I probably shouldn't take any birds as I'm still trying to find homes for my show and handicapped rescue pigeons as things continue to slide towards the abyss. 

Since I live close to L.A. I can visit John and offer any help I can. If there are some that are in bad shape I'll take them and hope for the best for my situation. 

If anyone needs landscaping work from a licensed landscape contractor in the Southern California area (Southbay) let me know. If I can find work I will be able to keep my house and provide a home for close to 100 birds.

Bruce Caron


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Bruce! I haven't heard anything further from John about these birds. (I did speak to him once.) Though I don't know that anything has happened, I would guess that he had whatever animal control covers his area pick them up, and they have likely been euthanized by now if that happened. I hope that isn't the case, but that's kinda the norm for this type of situation.

Terry


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

If that's the case then It's just sad to see them go like that. I hope John replies back and let us know what happened. There are more than enough people on here to help out the situation. We'll see.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Bruce said:


> I probably shouldn't take any birds as I'm still trying to find homes for my show and handicapped rescue pigeons as things continue to slide towards the abyss.
> 
> Since I live close to L.A. I can visit John and offer any help I can. If there are some that are in bad shape I'll take them and hope for the best for my situation.
> 
> ...


Bruce, I'm so sorry to hear that things are still not looking up for you. How frustrating and saddening to be in that situation continuously. I hope you know you are in our thoughts and prayers for a wonderful job to come along!!!

I am also quite sorry to hear that the OP didn't follow through with this, and I really hope he has just kept them.


----------

